# A much needed hello!😊



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dropping by to say hi. I've been keeping pretty busy with everyday life, work, classes, the dogs etc. It's nice to have a weekend free of nothing to do, though I've done everything but relax today. Anyhow, here's a pic of my baby Ava. She's just over 2 yrs of age and is ever changing into such a pretty little adult. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. XO!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Meoshia and Ava !! i'm not used to seeing Ava with no clothes on . hehe. she looks very pretty .


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

OMG She's NAKED! :O

Ha  She is such a little beauty, happy to see her little face around here again!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hi Meoshia and Ava !! i'm not used to seeing Ava with no clothes on . hehe. she looks very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Elaina! We miss you! She's naked pretty often. But when I leave for work during the week I put a shirt on her. She just got a bath today and nails and paw fur trimmed. She's nice and fluffy! 
I'm still waiting for my Lella Su. Last I heard, my Lella Su gas at least shipped. I'm also waiting for my exchange from ss. Also Ava got her ss things. I'll have to sell the 2 milk and pepper things. I got 2 xs and 1 xs long. The xs long is perfect. 
I'm loving some of the new Wooflink. My shopping ban will never be over lol. I also saw some new LD on Instagram. 
My lucky bag came and I love it! Actually all of that stuff is on sale individually go figure!?
What's new with you?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> OMG She's NAKED! :O
> 
> Ha
> 
> ...


Hey Alaina! We miss you guys. I should ship her naked tail right on over to you, she is such a little diva. I'm sure your crew will have her shaped up in no time. We had a very nice somewhat relaxing Saturday. And now I'm stuffed as can be as we just had Vietnamese food from my fave place. Hope you and your crew are having a great weekend.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL I wonder what Finley would think of her...he's in his "I'm a grown up so I can be a douche and show my dominance" stage right now - yay. Ava could probably teach him some manners!

Glad you finally got to have a relax day, sounds like you've been very busy as of late!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

She's adorable! She has the most magnificent ear fluffs 😁

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

There she is!! I miss seeing pictures of beautiful Ava. She really has become more mature looking over the last year and is one beautiful little lady. Carolina said she's a little jealous of Ava's ear fringe and hopes hers will get a little longer like Ava's, lol.

Love how the picture captured the sun light shining in on her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Elaina! We miss you! She's naked pretty often. But when I leave for work during the week I put a shirt on her. She just got a bath today and nails and paw fur trimmed. She's nice and fluffy!
> I'm still waiting for my Lella Su. Last I heard, my Lella Su gas at least shipped. I'm also waiting for my exchange from ss. Also Ava got her ss things. I'll have to sell the 2 milk and pepper things. I got 2 xs and 1 xs long. The xs long is perfect.
> I'm loving some of the new Wooflink. My shopping ban will never be over lol. I also saw some new LD on Instagram.
> My lucky bag came and I love it! Actually all of that stuff is on sale individually go figure!?
> What's new with you?


we miss you too !! My girls are also naked a lot. i'd say they are more naked than they are dressed. Peyton got a bath yesterday too and she's so soft now. 
wow, I cant believe you didn't get your Lela su yet ! we got our rabbit hoodie a long time ago. I wonder why you didn't get yours ? did it get lost in the mail ?? ya, the xs long boys shirt I told you about that we ordered for our SS fit Ellie snug but ok. but, our ss is a bit bigger than Ellie, so, it would of been too small on him, so we did order something else for him. waiting to receive that along with the organic frill top for Minnie ( cause Toots and Ellie have one and I love it ). and a couple other LD items from DC we are waiting for too ... I think it was the pink pajama tops but, I forgot exactly now . I know there are 3 things i'm waiting for from DC that are all LD and that's it.
then, I also ordered a bubble gum color buddy belt for Minnie. And, I ordered the mocomoco smile hoodies for Ellie, Minnie, and Toots. 
not too much new really. Peter was here last night and was watching football and they won so he was happy. then, we went out for dinner. was just ok. that Vietnamese restaurant sounds good. I love trying new things. I've only eaten at a Vietnamese restaurant one time and got some soup but would love to try some other things


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's looking so pretty! I swear she looks fluffier than the last time I saw a picture of her too!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> LOL I wonder what Finley would think of her...he's in his "I'm a grown up so I can be a douche and show my dominance" stage right now - yay. Ava could probably teach him some manners!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you finally got to have a relax day, sounds like you've been very busy as of late!



It sounds like Finley keeps everyone laughing. How old is he now?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww she's looking so pretty! I swear she looks fluffier than the last time I saw a picture of her too!



Thanks so much Camille! I think so too. It's amazing how much long coats change. They are fun to watch. How's Rocky and Lilo? Pics of your beautiful 2 soon I hope 😘.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> She's adorable! She has the most magnificent ear fluffs 😁
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk



Hi! Thank you so much! Ava's breeder and I were just talking recently and she's so happy with how beautiful Ava has turned out to be. Ava is the best chi puppy produced by the breeder and her daughter Jenn so far. She comes from heavy show lines. Her moms brother was one of the top 10 chihuahuas in 2007 or so. Ava takes after her father. He has long pretty ear fringes as well. He was DNA'd through the AKC, and has the most beautiful shiny coat! I feel very blessed for the beautiful girl Ava has grown up to be. The mom actually breeds Yorkies, and the daughter breeds chihuahua. I don't know if they've ever shown any of their Yorkies but they are beautiful too. Jenn had one more litter produced after I got Ava and there hasn't been another since. She usually only breeds a couple litters a yr. So I'm very lucky to have Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> we miss you too !! My girls are also naked a lot. i'd say they are more naked than they are dressed. Peyton got a bath yesterday too and she's so soft now.
> 
> wow, I cant believe you didn't get your Lela su yet ! we got our rabbit hoodie a long time ago. I wonder why you didn't get yours ? did it get lost in the mail ?? ya, the xs long boys shirt I told you about that we ordered for our SS fit Ellie snug but ok. but, our ss is a bit bigger than Ellie, so, it would of been too small on him, so we did order something else for him. waiting to receive that along with the organic frill top for Minnie ( cause Toots and Ellie have one and I love it ). and a couple other LD items from DC we are waiting for too ... I think it was the pink pajama tops but, I forgot exactly now . I know there are 3 things i'm waiting for from DC that are all LD and that's it.
> 
> ...



They shipped the wrong size. Hopefully I'll have my Lella Su soon. I think the pink LD pajama top is one of the things I'll have coming from the ss exchange. Hopefully not much longer a wait forth at stuff. 
Those new Pariero hoodies are just ok for me. Kind of a lot going on. I'll wait and see yours. And if they go on sale and I like yours, I may get one. But based on the online pics they're just ok. I did get the pretty Chanel inspired tee in black with red pompous and it is gorgeous! I knew I'd love it cause I love the "H" Hermes inspired tee. They are very well made and my fave buy so far in the tees. 
You would love it. I thinks a Vietnamese Thai style. And their food is so fresh. The veggies are always so fresh and crispy. It's my absolute fave. 
Can't wait to see your new BB. I'm def ordering some this spring.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> There she is!! I miss seeing pictures of beautiful Ava. She really has become more mature looking over the last year and is one beautiful little lady. Carolina said she's a little jealous of Ava's ear fringe and hopes hers will get a little longer like Ava's, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the picture captured the sun light shining in on her.



Hi Michele! Thanks! I thought it was a perfect opportunity to snap a pic of Ava while playing in the sunlight. It's been a very sunny weekend. But frigid! A high of 5 degrees today. I have not stepped foot outside and I'm so glad I have some homemade chicken and veggie soup made up since Friday night. 
Carolina is looking mature too and her ear fringe has gotten very long. Just when I thought Ava was done growing her coat she surprised me. So maybe Carolina will too. But either way she's a doll baby ❤.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Finley will be 32 weeks on Thursday - 8 months already!  Finally gets in to the vet on Friday to get neutered, which I am freaking out about of course but hopefully it'll settle him down a little after


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Finley will be 32 weeks on Thursday - 8 months already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe I sense a birthday party? It's his one year, how exciting! I threw Ava a party for her one year. I had my friend Morgan over with her chi Evie and daughter Hailey. It was so cute. We ordered pizza and played with all of the dogs. It was a lot of fun. 
Finley will do great in surgery. I think the hardest part for him will be being coned until he's healed lol. 
How's the rest of the crew? Any new fish lately?


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not letting me quote, but I'm really happy you got to raise such a gorgeous pup! She really is stunning  and the breeders seem great too - I'm glad you get to keep in touch! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Camille! I think so too. It's amazing how much long coats change. They are fun to watch. How's Rocky and Lilo? Pics of your beautiful 2 soon I hope 😘.


They're doing very well, trying to get through winter by spending a lot of time buried under blankets and wanting cuddles all day long. lol And yes I'm due for a picture update too soon.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> It's not letting me quote, but I'm really happy you got to raise such a gorgeous pup! She really is stunning  and the breeders seem great too - I'm glad you get to keep in touch!
> 
> Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk




Me too. I really love that I can contact my breeder any time I want. She's really a very awesome lady. I saw your pup in the other thread. What a beauty he is! Congrats!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> They're doing very well, trying to get through winter by spending a lot of time buried under blankets and wanting cuddles all day long. lol And yes I'm due for a picture update too soon.



Glad to hear they are doing well. I can't blame them for wanting to keep warm. It's freezing here! We've had a high of less than 10 degrees for the past few days. But at least we're halfway to spring. I can't wait for that.


----------

